# Mazda 3 ,Sonic, Cruze



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone have any of these 3 vehicles and if so have you been satisfied with it and do you recommend it? Thanks


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We bought a 2014 Cruze last June and love it.

The Cruze got backed into by a truck and we had to have it fixed.............and were given a Mazda 3 as a rental.

The Mazda felt like a small compact car compared to the Cruze. It felt shorter and narrower.

The length of the Cruze is only an inch or so smaller than the mid-size labelled Malibu, so it is bigger than most other "compacts"

I like the Mazda exterior styling but the interior was pretty plain. The rental was a grade level below the Cruze LT so hard to compare that.

As a retired GM employee, I bought the car for the GM dealer invoice price and received a $1500 rebate and 0% financing.

I wouldn't have been able to get the same deal on a Mazda.............so that was a factor in the decision as well.

Personal preference. Drive them all to see which one you like best. See who has the best deals. See who has the best warranty.

Edit............GM changed the front end styling on the 2015 Cruze, and I am not a big fan of the changes.......but everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

My Mazda 3 started rusting by end of 2nd year.


----------



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback!!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a 2012 Sonic, bought used with 23,000km on it. I basically got what I paid for. It doesn't accelerate too fast, but is good on gas. Not as good as the manufacturer says, but all cars are like that. I bought all-weather tires too, as the factory ones sucked in cold weather, did not feel safe driving on them at all last winter. Much better on better tires. It is a basic car, for a low price.

I am ok with the smaller car, however overall a few extra thousand dollars, I am sure the Cruze would have been worth it.


----------



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks all-have purchased the car now so appreciate all your feedback!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

What did you get?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

That was fast


----------



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

Mazda 3 in the end. Thanks again.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Make sure to get some kind of "rust check" like guaranteed. It's worth it, because a rusty car is hard to sell.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Congrats..............nothing like that "new car feeling"............LOL.


----------



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks-we do like it!


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Good choice. 

#1 small car in most comparisons. 

Excellent resale as well.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Great car. I have it for 3 years in April and I have absolutely no regrets. I do recommend getting the car Krown'ed or Rust Check as the paint is so thin that it doesn't take much to scrape it (true on all cars now). So, if you happen to have a stone chip, that's potential for rust right there. Clean your car regularly especially on a warm day in the winter to get all that salt off, rust-proof it once a year and you'll be golden. 

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## evilspoons (Feb 25, 2015)

Old thread yadda yadda, but... Mazda 3.

It's a much more interesting car to drive. They sacrifice 5% of comfort for 50% more "enjoyability". It is nimble and light on its feet instead of numb and boring. I got my dad to buy one, I got my coworker to buy one, and I finally bought one myself (after almost buying one several years ago... they were out of stock on manual transmissions and I picked up a used Volvo instead.)


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the Mazdaspeed 3... Can't wait to see what the redesigned one will look like.


----------

